
Save Net Neutrality - brettlangdon
https://dearfcc.org
======
be_erik
Use [http://gofccyourself.com](http://gofccyourself.com) to quickly leave a
public comment regarding net neutrality.

~~~
pvnick
Tangent: Why does so much modern political discourse resort to profane
language, either overtly or with puns?

~~~
ahoy
I'm not sure I even agree with the premise. Politics and "discourse" around
it, especially by common people, has always been crass. It's just that those
common people have a megaphone now that the internet exists.

------
neuralFatigue
[https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/search/filings?proceedings_name=17-...](https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/search/filings?proceedings_name=17-108&sort=date_disseminated,DESC)

Bots flooding the FCC comment section with the same text, different addresses.
e.g all 'Brittany' posts

~~~
fccdata
The top 2 repeated comments of the first 550k submissions are definitely copy
pasted.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/netneutrality/comments/6ach2d/top_r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netneutrality/comments/6ach2d/top_repeated_comments_for_the_first_550k_comments/)

* 55957 comments with "The unprecedented regulatory power the Obama Administration imposed on the internet is smothering innovation, damaging the American economy and obstructing job creation. ..."

* 13649 comments with: "I was outraged by the Obama/Wheeler FCC's decision to reclassify the Internet as a regulated \"public utility\" under a Depression-era law written for the old Ma Bell telephone monopoly. ..."

There are a bunch of repeated pro net neutrality comments, but they tend to be
variances of "I support strong net neutrality backed by Title II oversight of
ISPs."

There are 263512 unique comments, and 14859 comments repeated twice, 4318
comments repeated thrice.

------
dadvocate
Why is the new administration against Net Neutrality? What are Ajit Pai's
legit arguments to take this stand?

~~~
rhino369
The new admin is generally against regulations that restrict business. Net
Neutrality is one of these. Whether you think that is legit is up to you. But
don't fall into the trap of thinking the other side is disingenuous and evil.

~~~
matt4077
Oh, but they are. Otherwise they wouldn't endanger lives with their health
care shutdown while talking so much about pro-life, or threaten to shut down
the legal marijuana business in the states that legalised it (which also
serves as a convenient example to show how little they actually care about
'states' rights')

~~~
pvnick
If you lack the intellectual capacity to consider the motives of the other
side believing that a freer healthcare market is a superior means to save
lives (a notion backed by history and economic theory), then you have
completely discredited yourself with regards to speaking about political
topics.

~~~
UnpossibleJim
Just call me stupid and skip the intellectual hyperbole =) That aside, I'm pro
Affordable Healthcare Act. It's getting better and smoothing out. Like any
venture it has to work out some kinks, which takes time. In very specific
instances, one party can claim superiority to the other, through the lens of
history. Both parties, however, have very checkered and dubious pasts. Not
recognizing that and judging an evolving political party based on a single
issue may, in your words, prove my intellectual capacity but it also puts us
in a situation like we see at this very time. I do not watch the news with a
smile on my face, like the intellectually deficient subhuman creature you seem
to profess me to be =) Now, I have to go play with my puzzle. It's a 14 piecer
I haven't quite figured out yet, but I'm close. Only 8 pieces to go. I'm
nearly 1/2 way there!

------
Yizahi
At first I read url as "Deaf FCC". People can voice their anger but ultimately
it will be cable companies who decide this.

------
aaaawweeeee
We don't have a say in government policy, no matter how much noise we make in
their comment section.

~~~
unityByFreedom
I guess you forgot when Wheeler was pro-fast lanes, and when the government
tried to pass SOPA and PIPA.

We absolutely have a say. Without our vote, these characters are out of a job.
No job means no lobbying money.

~~~
hoodoof
That was a different time.

~~~
lettergram
Lol man, I'm so sick of statements like these. How is that adding to the
conversation? How was it all that different?

I don't want to assume, but I'm fairly certain adding what you think is
different will create more discussion.

~~~
iamatworknow
You're right. It was 2011 when SOPA/PIPA were being considered. The internet
is almost exactly the same as it was then. The biggest internet businesses and
ISPs from then are the biggest that exist now. Other stuff related to the
internet has happened in the interim (Snowden leaks, for example), but that's
not super relevant in this context. The same companies that stand to profit
from changes to net neutrality now are the same as in 2011.

As dire as the situation in Washington may seem now, democracy hasn't fallen.
We as the citizenry haven't lost any power we had back then. If anything, we
have more now given the surge in online activism (that also leads to real life
activism more readily, at least from my perspective).

~~~
unityByFreedom
> As dire as the situation in Washington may seem now, democracy hasn't
> fallen. We as the citizenry haven't lost any power we had back then. If
> anything, we have more now given the surge in online activism (that also
> leads to real life activism more readily, at least from my perspective).

Ehhh let's not assume the future is alright quite yet. The prez _did_ just
fire the guy investigating his campaign's links to a foreign adversary.

~~~
iamatworknow
I'm not saying there aren't issues now, or that everything will be fine, but
as it stands now it's not like we've lost any of our rights as citizens in the
past 6 years. We can still protest, vote, conscientiously object to laws, so
on.

Throwing up our hands and saying, "Welp, the world is different now. Nothing
we can do," is exactly the mindset that _will_ lead to the loss of our ability
to have an impact on government.

~~~
unityByFreedom
Agreed. Tough to put into words how I feel about the situation. Ostensibly, no
rights lost, but everyone in the WH is doing their darndest to make that
happen.

------
c8g
‎[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14294533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14294533)

------
pvnick
For those who do not want to save Net Neutrality and would rather the FCC stay
out of regulating ISPs, here is a website to find details to contact your
representative:

[http://whoismyrepresentative.com/](http://whoismyrepresentative.com/)

~~~
thomastjeffery
> For those who do not want to save Net Neutrality and would rather the FCC
> stay out of regulating ISPs

Do you mind taking a moment to tell the rest of us _why_?

I really want to know.

